# Best Movies of the Year (2016)



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

I was thinking about the year as a whole while I was wasting time at a bar earlier this morning.  And I started to put together a top 5 list in my head.  This is what it looks like so far:

1).  La La Land
2).  The Nice Guys
3).  Manchester by the Sea
4).  Everybody Wants Some!!
5).  Cafe Society

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 6, 2016)

1). La La Land
2). The Nice Guys
3). Manchester by the Sea
4). Everybody Wants Some!!
5). Cafe Society


----------



## Muah (Nov 6, 2016)

The one with nat turner.


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2016)

Suicide Squad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Rey said:


> Suicide Squad.


I haven't decided which is worse, Suicide Squad or X-Men Apocalypse...


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I haven't decided which is worse, Suicide Squad or X-Men Apocalypse...



It's a really difficult choice.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I haven't decided which is worse, Suicide Squad or X-Men Apocalypse...





Rey said:


> It's a really difficult choice.


lol no it isn't


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyway, this is probably my top ten so far, in no particular order:

Elle
The Handmaiden
Moonlight
Sing Street
The Witch
Green Room
The Nice Guys
10 Cloverfield Lane
The Neon Demon
Arrival
Honorable Mentions: _Kubo and the Two Strings_, _Train to Busan_, _Hell or High Water_

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 6, 2016)

I have barely seen any new movies yet, but from the little I've seen (and can rememeber):

1. Green Room
2. The Witch
3. Deadpool
4. The Conjuring 2
5. Captain America: Civil War 
6. Midnight Special
7. Hush
8. 10 Cloverfield Lane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2016)

I agree with Acid's list

except I'd move Cloverfield up and remove Conjuring 2 and add the Nice Guys


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Green Room was 2015.  


Stunna said:


> lol no it isn't


Which is better?  Probably Apocalypse.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Green Room was 2015.


I'm counting the date of first theatrical release, not festival circuit.



Rukia said:


> Which is better? Probably Apocalypse.


Definitely _Apocalypse _smh


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

And if it is a top 10 list that we are after.  Mine would round out like this:

6).  10 Cloverfield Lane
7).  Lights Out
8).  Conjuring 2
9).  Ouija 2
10).  Captain America Civil War


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm counting the date of first theatrical release, not festival circuit.


i love having the same argument every year.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah, I almost mentioned that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Honorable Mention:  Arrival, Nocturnal Animals, Deadpool, Don't Breathe.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll be surprised if _Arrival _doesn't make my list.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Objectively, it was a good movie.  I was just a tad disappointed.


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2016)

1. La La Land
2. Manchester by the Sea
3. Jackie
4. Nocturnal Animals
5. Arrival
6. Swiss Army Man
7. Moonlight
8. Green Room
9. The Witch
10. The Neon Demon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Zootopia 
The Nice Guys 
Everybody Wants Some !!
Green Room 
Civil War


----------



## Krory (Nov 6, 2016)

Uncle Acid said:


> I have barely seen any new movies yet, but from the little I've seen (and can rememeber):
> 
> 1. Green Room
> *2. The Witch*
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Conjuring 2 was surprisingly good

Witch however ...if you're expecting suspense, horror , and characters you actually care for the wellbeing of..prepared to be disappointed ..

But who needs that garbage when you can make art!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 6, 2016)

I thought The Witch had a tremendous atmosphere, which is what mainly won me over. Add breautiful cinematography, lovely sets and a brilliant cast to the mix and you've got yourself a winner in my eyes. And I loved the folk-horror feeling of the film, which certainly is a plus for someone who worship the mentioned subgenre.

And what's wrong with Hush and The Conjuring 2?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 6, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Conjuring 2 was surprisingly good
> 
> Witch however ...if you're expecting suspense, horror , and characters you actually care for the wellbeing of..prepared to be disappointed ..
> 
> But who needs that garbage when you can make art!


lol it had literally all of those things

gesy you know you're supposed to stick to mass-market, even the mildest indie is going to be above your head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Ayyyye Luc's back!


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone else see Hacksaw Ridge?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2016)

in no particular order

Super Bodyguard
SPL 2
The Nice Guys
Deadpool
Civil War
Kubo & The Two Strings
Train to Busan
The Wailing
Dont Breathe
Sausage Party
The Lobster
The Handmaiden


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 7, 2016)

For me the most notable have been (in no particular order)...

Kubo & The Two Strings
Green Room
Train To Busan
Hell or High Water
The Nice Guys


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2016)

Is The Lobster this year or last year?  I love it. 

Haven't seen a lot of films this year. Only decent ones are Cafe Society, Train to Busan, The Jungle Book, Hunt for Wilder people, Deadpool, Cold War 2. None of them made it to my all time favourite list, so this has been a weak year as far as I'm concerned. Though there are still a few I look forward to: After the Storm, Nocturnal Animal, Arrival


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I haven't decided which is worse, Suicide Squad or X-Men Apocalypse...



It really isnt 6 fucking movies into the franchise and we still have gotten a good Jean a good Scott, a good Storm etc. All we have gotten is fucking Wolverine, Mags and X playing chess and fucking Katniss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Is The Lobster this year or last year?  I love it.


I count it as 2015, otherwise it'd make my 2016 list, too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> It really isnt 6 fucking movies into the franchise and we still have gotten a good Jean a good Scott, a good Storm etc. All we have gotten is fucking Wolverine, Mags and X playing chess and fucking Katniss.



Jean Grey was retarded in the Apocalypse. all she did was telepathic camouflage, read Cyclop's mind, cry, boil her room, cry, shoot flames out of her armpits all of a sudden and look dumb while striking a pose. 

Cyclops was also a know-it-all kind of guy in the movie when in fact he doesnt know not one shit 

Storm was a pussy no pun intended. she cried lots more than Jean lol. she was also the most useless mutant in all history.

movie franchises will go wrong if you ever cast Katniss. with that terrible acting, you're film will surely tank. i hope those directors learned their lesson


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Can you name a really good Jennifer Lawrence movie?  I actually like Silver Linings Playbook.  But it certainly isn't award worthy.  It ended with a dance contest!


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Can you name a really good Jennifer Lawrence movie?  I actually like Silver Linings Playbook.  But it certainly isn't award worthy.  It ended with a dance contest!


She's going to be in a Darren Aronofsky film and apparently Aronofsky is gonna be in her pants!


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm gonna decide when I see Rogue One, Kubo and Arrival 

Kubo and The Two Strings will be out in a month here


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2016)

Hell or high water is the best film I have seen this year.

Train to busan and Nice guys are also great. Definitely make my list

Edit

Green room too


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2016)

Train to Busan was average at best. And I'm surprised to see Cafe Society was so well received by some people here. It was okay, nothing special.

I have seen very little of what this year had to offer, to make a list. 10 Cloverfield Lane comes to mind.

edit; and was Green Room 2015? If not, I'll add that too. Brilliant piece.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Haven't seen enough to really even try at a list. Mostly just caught all of the comic book stuff on dvd so far. I liked Civil War, Dead Pool, and X-Men well enough. 

Turtles was awful and didn't really care for the 3rd Star Trek. Batman v Superman wasn't good but the last 20 or so minutes was pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Still need to see Rogue One, Allied, Rules Don't Apply, and Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them before the year ends.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 15, 2016)

Batman vs Superman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Six (Nov 15, 2016)

Arrival trumps everything this year. Heard Moonlight was good.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 18, 2016)

Florence Foster Jenkins


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2016)

Just saw Hell or High Water

that's on my list too


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

Worst Nudity of the Year: Nocturnal Animals


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2016)

Amy Adams or Jake Gyllenhaal?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

It's a surprise.  I watched it.  And I want everyone else to be forced to see what I saw.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2016)

Um, off the top of my head. 

Nice Guys
Deepwater Horizon
Deadpool
Arrival
Shin Godzilla


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice Guys is the biggest surprise because of the release date.  Good, award caliber movies just don't get released during Q1 and Q2.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

I wouldn't consider Nice Guys a top tier movie. Unless your only criteria was how fun it is.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

Added _Moonlight _to my list. MOTY contender.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Meh, that one looks boring Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

Of course you'd say that.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

Moonlight is good, but your experience won't be heightened in theatre.


----------



## TGM (Nov 25, 2016)

It's a toss-up between Zootopia and The Neon Demon for me, with Swiss Army Man in third.


----------



## TGM (Nov 26, 2016)

TGM said:


> It's a toss-up between Zootopia and The Neon Demon for me, with Swiss Army Man in third.


And after seeing Sing Street last night, add that to my top of the year list in progress as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 27, 2016)

time 2 make a list of all the 2016 general release date movies i saw so i can narrow shit down. 

The Witch
Hail, Caesar!
Deadpool
Zootopia
Midnight Special
Triple 9
Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
Captain America: Civil War
Green Room
X-Men: Apocalypse
The Nice Guys
Central Intelligence
Ghostbusters
Star Trek Beyond
Hell or High Water
Doctor Strange
Arrival
The Handmaiden

currently the top 5 from that would be

The Handmaiden
Hell or High Water
The Witch
Arrival
The Nice Guys


----------



## Didi (Nov 28, 2016)

So uh

Is Knight of Cups 2015 or 2016

cuz it was in festivals and limited theaters in 2015

but in some more (wider w/e you wanna call it) theaters 2016


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2016)

When I make the MOTY Award thread, it'll be counted as 2015, even if it only had a limited release that year.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 29, 2016)

arrival>nice guys>whatever else I saw this year

I can't remember tbh


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2016)

Added _Swiss Army Man_. Wish I had seen this in theatre!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

add Army of One to the list

Nicolas Cage still has it. such a fine actor


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)

either Zootopia or Civil War is my MOTY

in other words, *insert Disney film here* is always MOTY


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Can you name a really good Jennifer Lawrence movie?  I actually like Silver Linings Playbook.  But it certainly isn't award worthy.  It ended with a dance contest!



Winter Bone or whatever.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2016)

American Hustle?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2016)

Yasha said:


> American Hustle?



Its shit. It has Amy Adams on it so its automatic shit

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its shit. It has Amy Adams on it so its automatic shit


Such a shit opinion.

Amy Adams is one of the top actresses in mainstream film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2016)

That Baldwin movie can't become available soon enough


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

I meant to see Asura.


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 13, 2016)

From what i saw:

1. Captain America Civil War
2. Doctor Strange
3. Fantastic Beats And Where To Find Them
4. Deadpool
5. Zootopia
6. The Reverant
7. Batman VS Superman
8. The Jungle Book
9. Sudcide Squad
10. Ghostbusters remake

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> That Baldwin movie can't become available soon enough


black excellence


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its shit. It has Amy Adams on it so its automatic shit


Amy Adams really hasn't been in a ton of good movies tbh.  I hate her as Lois Lane.


----------



## Violence (Dec 15, 2016)

Deadpool

Dr. Strange

Suicide Squad

Zootopia

Alice Through the Looking Glass


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> When I make the MOTY Award thread, it'll be counted as 2015, even if it only had a limited release that year.




Dammit, there goes my easy vote


Sing Street is my favourite so far then I think, but I expect Arrival or Manchester by the Sea to top it probably


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

@martryn Where is your Top 10 movies of 2016 thread?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

martryn will create the thread in 2018.


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2016)

Yasha said:


> @martryn Where is your Top 10 movies of 2016 thread?





Rukia said:


> martryn will create the thread in 2018.



Yeah.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2016)

Alright, then when is your 2015 thread?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

January.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 18, 2016)

I thought _The Nice Guys was _so overrated, honestly that movie didn't do much for me -- but anyway, my favs this year

Arrival
Rogue One
Deadpool
Divines
Civil War
The Jungle Book
Borrowed Time _(Pixar short)_


but I still need to see Hacksaw Ridge, Hell or High Water, Blood Father and Green Room

now, if only I could make time...


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2016)

The top 5 are the ones I consider the best this year after that it gets kind of randomly placed really 

1. Arrival
2. 10 Cloverfield Lane
3. Doctor Strange
4. Deadpool
5. Rogue One
6. Civil War
7. Star Trek 3
8. Suicide Squad
9. Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them
10. Batman vs Superman


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2016)

>suicide squad on any kind of list except for worst movies of all time


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 25, 2016)

suicide squad>BvS


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 25, 2016)

side note I haven't actually seen bvs

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

1. 
2. Kimi no Na wa
3. Train to Busan
4. Moana
5. Everybody Wants Some!
6. Cafe Society
7. The Jungle Book
8. Captain Fantastic
9. Rogue One
10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 27, 2016)

The World said:


> >suicide squad on any kind of list except for worst movies of all time



Meh was kinda enjoyable if you didn't expect much

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Meh, that one looks boring Stunna.


After having seen it, I think you're right that you'd be bored.

I wasn't.

But I doubt _you'd_ get much out of it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Meh was kinda enjoyable if you didn't expect much


anything can be enjoyable if you don't expect much

that means nothing


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> anything can be enjoyable if you don't expect much
> 
> that means nothing



True still I consider a movie success if it can keep you from looking at your phone while at the cinema


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

I was thinking about the worst movies I watched this year.  And I think that X-Men and Suicide Squad get the nod.  I also saw Gods of Egypt.  But it was actually hilariously bad; which is more than I got from XMen and SS.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't think I watched that many movies.

But Arrival was the best one.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about the worst movies I watched this year.  And I think that X-Men and Suicide Squad get the nod.  I also saw Gods of Egypt.  But it was actually hilariously bad; which is more than I got from XMen and SS.



You are lucky. Martial is on deathbed after watching Assassin's Creed.


----------



## TGM (Dec 30, 2016)

Alright, just got finished writing my yearly Top 10 of the year post. I'd appreciate it if you all would check it out and see what you think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2017)

Alright it's La La Land


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> side note I haven't actually seen bvs



I mean, you don't really watch movies in the first place


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2017)

rec me some


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> rec me some


Any movies from my list or Stunna's list on the first page are great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

TGM said:


> Alright, just got finished writing my yearly Top 10 of the year post. I'd appreciate it if you all would check it out and see what you think.


I like your list quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

watchmojo with a surprisingly decent list

i'm flabbergasted


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

>watchmojo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> rec me some


why dont u ask ur big bro for that u fuck


The World said:


> watchmojo with a surprisingly decent list
> 
> i'm flabbergasted


lol moana and rogue one


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

havent seen em yet


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

They don't belong on a respectable* MOTY list.

*My personal


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Haven't seen Moana but I've seen it come up on some top 10s.

Rogue One was average as hell . This movie will eventually  be completely forgotten about  .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

I enjoyed both, but they're both outclassed by hella movies this year.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 8, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> why dont u ask ur big bro for that u fuck


I was asleep.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> I was asleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TGM (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like your list quite a bit.


Thank you!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2017)

Here is my top 9 of 2016 list. 

I included "Rogue One" at #9, but even I'm not sure if that will hold. I thought it was a very satisfying experience, but the more I think about it, the more insecure I feel about the movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2017)

The Witch and The Neon Demon were the two best films of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2017)

The end of the year was better than the beginning. Pheonix and Embrace of the Serpent were the best films I saw this year but they'd be regarded as 2015. There's a lot I haven't seen yet but films I enjoyed:

Arrival
Nocturnal Animals
Paterson
Hunt for Wilder people
Under the Shadow

Didn't like Train to Busan or Wailing. Elle was borderline ridiculous. Still need to see Manchester by the Sea, Lala Land, Hell or High water, Witch and Moonlight.

Also I didn't hate Suicide Squad.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2017)

holy fuck eno

is your crazy gf keeping you in a hole somewhere?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2017)

Bitch hammered my feet


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2017)

Holy fucking shit
​My brotha from another motha


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2017)

My 20 favorites of 2016. Still a handful I've yet to see that I wouldn't be surprised to see on here.

EDIT: Shit, forgot _13th_.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Green Room was 2015.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia, you know I don't count the festival circuit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Rukia, you know I don't count the festival circuit.


I get your perspective.  Think about my perspective though.  I watched that movie in September 2015.  How on Earth can I put it into a 2016 list??

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KidTony (Jan 28, 2017)

i know a lot of people love the witch, but man, did that movie not work for me AT ALL


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2017)

Stunna said:


> My 20 favorites of 2016. Still a handful I've yet to see that I wouldn't be surprised to see on here.
> 
> EDIT: Shit, forgot _13th_.



Have you seen Captain Fantastic?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2017)

I have. It was pretty good, aside from the insufferable kids and disappointing ending.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I have. It was pretty good, aside from the insufferable kids and disappointing ending.



Disappointing because they didn't stick to their original lifestyle?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Disappointing because they didn't stick to their original lifestyle?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was kinda mawkish how the kids ended up stowing away on Viggo's bus before digging up their mom's grave and shit, and getting a little house together.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Arrival is an overrated piece of shit. Hacksaw Ridge is the movie of the year


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2017)

I need to see Hacksaw Ridge. Andrew became one of my favorite actors due to his performance in 99 Homes. And thanks to this thread, I have a metric fuck ton of movies to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Go watch Edge of Seventeen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2017)

you sure got alot of free time rukia


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2017)

Don't we all?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Go watch Edge of Seventeen.


Very underrated movie.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm going to edit my list as I remember good shit that I've seen but thus far

The nice guys
war on everyone
Arrival
deadpool
civil war
rogue one
fantastic beasts
sausage party
10 cloverfield lane


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> 1.
> 2. The Edge of Seventeen
> 3. Kimi no Na wa
> 4. Train to Busan
> ...



Updated list


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2017)

I watched Nocturnal Animals last night and it was stunning. It's definitely up there with the best of the year.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2017)

Amy Adams, Gyllenhaal, Aaron Taylor-Johnson, and Michael Shannon all balled out in that movie. I like the guy, but Armie Hammer felt really out of place.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Amy Adams, Gyllenhaal, Aaron Taylor-Johnson, and Michael Shannon all balled out in that movie. I like the guy, but Armie Hammer felt really out of place.


It was only a small role. It didn't stand out like NPH did in Gone Girl though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 20, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Arrival is an overrated piece of shit. Hacksaw Ridge is the movie of the year


I am legit surprised that people think Arrival is the best movie of the year and blablabla when i think it's mediocre at best. or maybe it's just not my genre


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

Nocturnal Animals is also a piece of shit movie. would've been better if they showed the kid's titties. 

Moana is also among my top 2016 movies 

those ultra photorealistic waters were the best

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## jaiOtaku (Jul 6, 2017)

Arrival is def not movie of the year 
but its FAR from bad


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2017)

Arrival was probably one of the best films of the decade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Slayz (Aug 22, 2017)

Chan-wook Park's *The Handmaiden* was lit AF.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm shocked and appalled that no one has listed "Transformers 5" as a potential candidate here.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Why is this still pinned?


----------

